# tresspassing to launch a boat laws?



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

No need I believe you, in fact I just looked over a few documents and you are right on the Kzoo. But there are indeed many rivers in MI that are navigable throughtout. If you have some time, look over this document. 

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/Water97e_142928_7.pdf

What I meant about the "grey" area is kind of a personal matter with a local CO who told me the absolute wrong information about a stream I fish. I had to research it on my own, present what I found and then his answer changed. But for what it is worth I am not going to go and tromp through someones property to gain access. When in doubt try to contact a landowner, which I have done and have been granted access numerous times. But I am also not going to miss out on enjoying what I have a right to do legally. Point being each river, stream and creek in MI is unique as are the circumstances how enjoy them.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

YZman said:


> toto has it quite backwards.
> 
> Unless a river has been declared by a court to be NAVIGABLE or NON-NAVIGABLE, there is NO designation and any CO or LEO can issue a ticket. Further a landowner can pursue you on a civil action also. It would be up to you to prove navigability in court.
> There are quite a few rivers with determinations from lower courts that are not published in the "Public Rights" document people reference here.


Exactly right and I have done it for Rock Falls in Huron County and it had no designation. It now does in District Court but it is not a published case. District Court agreed it was non-navigable during trail. I didn't have support of Fish Division or MUCC on this case but went forward with it anyway because it was the right thing to do. Bottom line in that case was the land owner would have never bothered the two fishermen until they got lippy with the property owner so the owner then called.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

boehr said:


> Bottom line in that case was the land owner would have never bothered the two fishermen until they got lippy with the property owner so the owner then called.


That is exactly it Boehr, be respectful like I mentioned above, go and ask a landowner and get permission. I can think of 2 small streams and one famous river that I wanted to access. I knocked all of their doors, met the property owner and was granted permission.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

This question was about trespassing and has been answered by County and DNR. Are lots of threads on navigable waters. Just search..


----------

